# TAKE A 86 300ZX ECU APART?



## BARON_SHAMEDI (Oct 17, 2005)

MY HEATER CORE BURST AND FLOODED MY FLOORBOAD 

I THINK THE ECU IS UNDER THE SEAT IS THIS TRUE

I WOULD LIKE TO FIND SCHEMATICS AND INPINOUTS 
AND TEST IT IS THERE ANYONE THAT CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No, the ECU is not under the seat. That is the power amp for the stereo. The ECU is safely up off the floor, behind the passenger side kick panel. You'd have to flood the floor at least 4" deep to flood the ECU out.....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

for schematics:
http://www.carfiche.com


----------

